# Settings for Reliance broadband in Netgear DGND3700



## Akshay (Sep 14, 2012)

*[Solved] Settings for Reliance broadband in Netgear DGND3700*

I recently took reliance broadband connection and I have received a ZTE ZXDSL 831 series with it.

When I connect a lan cable from ZTE to my laptop (MBP), I can connect to the internet.

Since it does not have a wifi, I want to use my Netgear DGND3700 (which is modem and wifi router).

However, I am not familiar with Reliance settings. I have taken the settings (like DNS, IP, etc.) which are available when I am connected to internet through ZTE. But even after putting same settings in Netgear, I am unable to connect. I think I am entering some wrong settings. 

If any1 is using reliance connection on a Netgear modem cum router, plz help me.

*[Solved] Got it working... Selected auto settings in Netgear - changed Router Mac address to "Use Computer MAC Address" and done!!!*


----------

